# Kimba Farm Stud - Great Missenden



## Dougal9 (22 February 2016)

Hi, anyone any experience of buying from these guys.  I'm going to visit them today to view a couple of horses - they sound really friendly and helpful and have offered to let me ride any that I am interested several times until I'm confident/comfortable on it/them and sure it's the right one.

Thanks
Carol


----------



## Damnation (22 February 2016)

Let me know how it goes Carol


----------



## Dougal9 (22 February 2016)

Not great - the horses are gorgeous, but perhaps a bit much for me to handle at the minute. A very welcoming place and no hard sell, but listened to what I was looking for.
However, on the up side all of the ones I met were so affectionate, I've had a wonderful couple of hours being licked, my coat sleeves nibbled, my ear blown into, my hair licked and one cheeky chappie even rested his chin on top of my head whilst I was talking to Kim - absolute heaven  .  It would be worth going back just for all the horsey love !!


----------

